# Rain, black ice and snow...



## bigluke (Aug 18, 2013)

That was the weather on my way home yesterday, three words...cruze is great. Wasn't sure how the car would ride in these conditions but it did a great job...very stable and the traction and stabilty controls work very nicely. Have to say that I have winter tires here north of montréal is not an option you really need them. Have a nice day everyone!


----------



## mc2crazy (Oct 25, 2013)

The Cruze sounds like it's doing what it's supposed to for you.
I hate it when people forget how to drive in winter every year.

I hated living up north in the snow belt south of Buffalo, NY. Most of the time my rear wheel drive performance cars were in storage and we drove 4x4s. My favorite was a Caddy SRX that helped us avoid accidents several times up there in the slop.


----------



## sciphi (Aug 26, 2011)

Yep, the Cruze is a nice car to drive in the snow. In the deeper snow, the belly pans on the diesel and Eco help it slide over the snow. 

As an added bonus, that aerodynamic stuff does a great job protecting the fuel and brake lines from corrosion. Win-win!


----------



## bigluke (Aug 18, 2013)

I have a 4x4 too, usually I steal it from my wife when it snows to go to work since I do a longer ride but with the cruze now it won't be the case and wife will be happy to keep the truck.


----------



## diesel (Jun 8, 2013)

I had mine on some black ice on the highway in Ohio and PA this weekend - The road was bad enough that there were not one but two accidents on I-70 that shut down the highway. The stability of the Cruze was wonderful. I have Michelin X-Ice on the car and they are fantastic.


----------



## Merc6 (Jun 8, 2013)

sciphi said:


> Yep, the Cruze is a nice car to drive in the snow. In the deeper snow, the belly pans on the diesel and Eco help it slide over the snow.
> 
> As an added bonus, that aerodynamic stuff does a great job protecting the fuel and brake lines from corrosion. Win-win!


Yep, pretty sure it helped me out beginning of the month, most of what we have now is slush and single digit temps over night... Fun times!




diesel said:


> I had mine on some black ice on the highway in Ohio and PA this weekend - The road was bad enough that there were not one but two accidents on I-70 that shut down the highway. The stability of the Cruze was wonderful. I have Michelin X-Ice on the car and they are fantastic.


Yeah accidents are common here in dry conditions. It's not uncommon to see an few STi, EVO, 4wd RAM/F-250/silverado/tundra/wrangler w/ plow and 18 wheelers off in the center median buried when the snow gets high. I had to duck into the express lanes earlier this morning because there was a 5 car accident at my exit.


----------



## diesel (Jun 8, 2013)

Merc6 said:


> Yeah accidents are common here in dry conditions. It's not uncommon to see an few STi, EVO, 4wd RAM/F-250/silverado/tundra/wrangler w/ plow and 18 wheelers off in the center median buried when the snow gets high. I had to duck into the express lanes earlier this morning because there was a 5 car accident at my exit.


So many people have the misconception that AWD/4WD automatically means stability on the road, regardless of tires.


----------



## bigluke (Aug 18, 2013)

I have studded winter tires on the 4x4, lot of noise but they're great on ice.


----------



## Merc6 (Jun 8, 2013)

I always wondered how studded tires are but not sure how legal they would be here. That and I'm always paranoid they would all fly off at once and cause major damage.


----------



## bigluke (Aug 18, 2013)

Studded tires is the best for traction on snow and ice but less on clean road, wife did a 360 on ice two years ago with kids on board with the 4 x 4 since that she drives on studs only...lol


----------

